# IBS Therapist?



## olivak (Aug 15, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there is such a thing as an IBS therapist/psychologist/psychiatrist. I mean, I want to talk to someone about my IBS because it is such a stress, but I don't want to go to a regular therapist because I'm pretty sure they are going to get grossed out by what is stressing me out, you know? I mean, if the person doesn't understand IBS at all, then they will not look at it as a medical condition. I just feel like I don't really have anyone close to me that I can talk to about this so this would be a good resource. So, does anyone know if there is such a thing?


----------



## gnr816 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Olivak~ While I've not heard of any type of therapist specializing in IBS, I can tell you from experience (having IBS for 30+ years) the best therapy is to talk to a "fellow IBS suffer". If you don't suffer from it, it's hard for anyone to imagine the havoc it can create in your physical, mental and emotional health & well being. Here, everyone knows exactly what you're going through and most have had the same experiences so we all know first hand what this IBS thing does to you. There are also lots of good books for IBS sufferers that you can get either at a book store or in the library. They help a lot in giving you ideas and ways to deal with and react to the problems living with this can cause. We're all here for you though, day and night. I'm not on so often because I work 16 hour shifts in a large city Emergency Department so I just pop in every once in a while to read but don't get to post too often, I'm sorry to admit. Talking is the best therapy for getting through this though and you also will pick up so very good ideas that may pertain to your life situation that you can use in your own daily life. So stop by often and always know that you're not alone. We're all here for you.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi, in short, yes there is such a professional.look for a psychologist who specializes in anxiety and stress disorders. these are the ones who are more familiar with bodily sensations and bodily actions.any type of colon response, vomiting, panic symptoms are very common to anxiety and stress, IBS as well.a good psychologist will never make you feel embarassed about your sweaty palms or explosive diarrhea.i have been going to a stress and anxiety disorders clinic for several years, i specifically went due to IBS. we regularly talk about my bowels, we've tracked them, rated my stools, looked at drawings, everything!good luck. M


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a hypnotherapy program that some therapists study and even if you didn't want to do the hypnotheray they already have been exposed to and work with IBSers.http://ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html is the list of those people, there may be one nera you.I'm pretty sure most therapists have heard all kinds of things so should be more able to get past the symptoms to help you than random friends.K.


----------

